
What is Facebook worth? - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2007/07/13/whatIsFacebookWorth.html
======
rms
It's something that the marketplace will determine. I couldn't get in on the
Google IPO because I didn't have $10,000, I hope facebook does things in such
a way that the average facebook user has a chance of becoming a shareholder
from the start.

~~~
mm
look at options

